# Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 Display Problems



## KangentSkies (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello there, TSG Forums. I've been having troubles playing my Rollercoaster Tycoon Three game. I've installed it and everything, but when it comes to playing it, all the scenery, guests, and basically everything is pitch black - aside the park entrance marquee, the highlights of the park border fences, and the GUI - all the buttons work perfectly and display perfectly. The interactive sounds are to scratch, everything else is pitch black. What's going on? 

My Hardware Specs include:


Intel Celeron Processor 560
2.13 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 1MB L2 Cache

525 MB Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
2 GB DDR2
120 GB HDD
Also, I should have four screenshots of me trying to run the sandbox mode in RCT 3, and that's the result I get. The loading/splash screen that appears before the map works perfectly fine. I honestly don't know what's going on. Has anyone gone through the same thing, and/or knows how to repair it? Thanks in advance, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

You should try updating the video game first. The video game might be conflicting with your computer's settings, so I recommend that you update the video game before you try another solution. Follow this link and select the update that applies to the current version of the video game:

http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/us/downloads

Remember to select the correct update for the video game.

If the update does not solve your problem, try updating Windows by using Windows Update. Then, try to update DirectX. Please state your current operating system in your next post.


----------



## KangentSkies (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow. Hmm. Ok. I just recently had to run windows update anyways, and turns out that it's working perfectly fine.  Odd... Didn't think the update would make that much of a difference. Anyway, would you, or anyone else, be willing to explain what would have happened? I'd like to know, for future reference.

P.S. My operating System is Windows Vista, Business Edition, running on SP1.


----------



## Zri (Jul 9, 2006)

I suppose that the Windows Update had updated your video card drivers. Improper video card drivers could cause display problems in 3D applications. Therefore, in the future, it would be wise to update your video card drivers as new video games require new video card drivers to function properly. I hope that you find my explanation informative enough!


----------

